

An Elevator Pitch in 5 Minutes - jack7890
http://dondodge.typepad.com/the_next_big_thing/2009/09/an-elevator-pitch-in-5-minutes-techcrunch50-tips.html

======
ddodge
The YC companies do outstanding elevator pitches in 5 or 6 minutes. The best I
have seen anywhere. Pitches to VCs are typically 30 minutes plus time for
questions...but their minds are usually made up after about 5 minutes.

In New Hampshire they have an interesting twist on the elevator pitch. They
call it Peak Pitch. It is done in the winter at a ski area. The organizer
pairs startups with investors and they get to pitch on the ski lift to the top
of the mountain. Pretty cool.

------
planck
How many 5-minute elevator rides have you taken? An elevator pitch should take
30 seconds or less.

